# What is your stance on hitting women?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What is your stance on hitting women? Would you hit a girl?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

If they deserve it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

If anybody ever lifts a hand at me, I would beat them senseless.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I would never hit a girl unless as you said I was defending myself from real bodily harm.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Poll isn't very well designed, for starters you don't have an: 'I'd hit her even if she didn't hit me first' option, or an option for people who wouldn't because they think it's wrong, and there's probably a self defence situation where men might hit a woman that isn't necessarily life threatening.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I wouldn't hit anybody. I'm so small if I attempt to throw a punch i'll just be thrown into a trash can. Weeeeee. 

The only way i'd ever fight is if I had to. Like when robots invade.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Define hitting? Does roughing up a gal during bdsm play count? Other than that its not right to hit a woman unless you're fighting for your life or protecting a loved one (iffy).


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I chose the "life-threatening situation only" option, as it's close enough.

I wouldn't hesitate to hit/fight an adult, male or female, if they were legitimately attempting to harm me or someone I care about.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't even do it if she hit me first. One of the top 3 things that bug me the most...along with child abuse and animal abuse.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

real men choose second option


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Where's the "I hit women when I feel like it" option? There actually doesn't appear to be any options in favor of hitting women.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> real men choose second option


I'd hit you like a man Aribeth.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> I'd hit you like a man Aribeth.


-_-

no seriously if a girl punched you guys in the face, you wouldn't punch her back?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I would punch her back if I felt threatened for reals. If that she didn't know what she was doing, nah. It would have to escalate...try every other option.

Just to you it seems desirable for a man to hit a woman?!?! 

Actually hitting anybody is a later option to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If it was self defence.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Male or female, I wouldn't hit anyone unless in self defense (and even then I would try to flee before attempting to fight back).

I believe civilized people can sort out their differences via words, or at the very least concede that violence wouldn't solve anything.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Only time I'd hit anybody, male or female, would be in self-defence/if attacked first.

I'd never hit a female partner, even if they physically attacked me first - because I know society and the law would probably side with her even if she attacked me. I'd simply report her to the police, then never speak to her again.

A guy I know was violently attacked by this crazy Brazilian girl he was dating. He neither hit back nor reported her to the police. I'm disappointed he didn't involve the police. 

She's probably moved on to abusing some other poor b*stard.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

If it was just one hit i would warn keeps going hit back and i would not feel bad


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Weird question.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, what kind of man would hit a woman?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Some women go way across the line of decent behavior. I can't say never but so far I haven't hit one. There was one time I really wanted to, went to a concert where the venue got screwed up, the place put me and my girlfriend in seats that some drunk ***** showed up and started screeching about while Maynard James Keenan was 15 feet away... Only reason I didn't hit her is because I know it would have bothered him. She was certainly begging for it though.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

They say men are physically stronger than women. I wouldn't hit a girl unless she's trying to kill me. You bet I would fight for my life. I wouldn't hit a guy either unless he's trying to kill me as well. I don't hit anyone over stupid fights, but I will if I'm on the verge of dying.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't approve of hitting anyone except in self-defense. It doesn't matter who's hitting you: the force of the retaliation should be matched to the severity of the threat. Gender is completely irrelevant.

If a woman is attacking you, I think it's fine to use the minimum necessary force (in your best judgment) to get her to stop. But it would be the same if a physically weaker man were attacking a physically stronger man. Just because you're a man being attacked by a man doesn't mean you can use as much force as you feel like. That just demonstrates a complete lack of responsibility, imo.

Fwiw, I think all same-sex physical disputes should be resolved via naked mud wrestling. opcorn


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Same as males, with the exception of conspicuous pregnancy. Won't ever have equality without equal treatment, something that a lot of people have trouble understanding for some reason. That reason being that they're sexists in ways that are unfortunately still socially acceptable.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> Same as males, with the exception of conspicuous pregnancy. Won't ever have equality without equal treatment, something that a lot of people have trouble understanding for some reason. That reason being that they're sexists in ways that are unfortunately still socially acceptable.


Thing is, hitting a man OR a woman enough to hurt them long term or kill them will get you jail time.. The threshold for that is probably a lot lower with women I would expect.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

McFly said:


> Whoever assaults me gets it back no matter what genitals they have.


Woman hits man in public, crowd is like meh he must have deserved it.

Man hits a woman in public, HOLY CHEEZITS HE JUST HIT A GRIL! WHITE KNIGHTz TO DA RESCUE!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Southpaw.... I'm right handed, but I feel more comfortable jabbing with my dominant hand


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Thing is, hitting a man OR a woman enough to hurt them long term or kill them will get you jail time.. The threshold for that is probably a lot lower with women I would expect.


Wouldn't know, but if it's in self-defense, as it should be, I'm sure the court would show leniency as long as the force used was within reason. There shouldn't be two standards for defending yourself against male or female. Most people, myself included, don't know the first thing about fighting, so they can hardly be expected to control how much force they use in self-defense based on a split-second assessment of the assailant during an adrenaline rush.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

xxDark Horse said:


> Woman hits man in public, crowd is like meh he must have deserved it.
> 
> Man hits a woman in public, HOLY CHEEZITS HE JUST HIT A GRIL! WHITE KNIGHTz TO DA RESCUE!


No- that's not the reasoning. A woman without a weapon isn't really a possible lethal threat to a man. But a man could kill a woman. Look at your image. That guy outweighs the woman by at least 70 pounds. He isn't being seriously threatened by her. AND he hit her a lot harder than she hit him.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> If anybody ever lifts a hand at me, I would beat them senseless.


:lol

For whatever reason, the vision of you going all apes*** on someone is most amusing.



Aribeth said:


> no seriously if a girl punched you guys in the face, you wouldn't punch her back?


Why am I being punched in the face? If I deserve it, then I might just need to be, like, "OK."

Hopefully, she's not left-handed. I've had some dental work done on my right side, and I don't like going to the dentist.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i dont think it would be good..... even if the woman was taller, fatter or heavier than the man..... however its not acceptable for a woman to hit or slap a man either.......even to think about smacking or hitting someone shows what sort of person it is..... not a very nice one.

and it seems its ''ok'' for a woman to assault a man, like a slap on the face , over something very trivial like a silly remark or some tiff...... 

i suppose the only time would be if a man hit a woman if the man was being robbed and held at knife point etc etc.... then under that sort of circumstance... maybe....


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I wouldn't hit a girl even if she hit me first, nor would I hit a man who did the same, unless my health was threatened in some way. I would much rather restrain that person in some sort of a hold rather than resort to violence. Then again, if a woman hits a man she better be prepared to get hit back.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

scarpia said:


> No- that's not the reasoning. A woman without a weapon isn't really a possible lethal threat to a man. But a man could kill a woman. Look at your image. That guy outweighs the woman by at least 70 pounds. He isn't being seriously threatened by her. AND he hit her a lot harder than she hit him.


That's why you don't pick a fight with someone who you know you don't stand a chance with. A 5 ft 3 100 pound person most of the time isnt going to beat a 6 ft tall 200 pound person.

Yeah most guys in their right mind arne't going to hit a girl first. But if a girl is repeatedly hitting a guy, not every man is going to simply stand back and let that happen. That's why if she starts repeatedly hitting a man, she better be prepared to get hit like a man in return.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> :lol
> For whatever reason, the vision of you going all apes*** on someone is most amusing.


Are you trying to start something?!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

xxDark Horse said:


> That's why you don't pick a fight with someone who you know you don't stand a chance with. A 5 ft 3 100 pound person most of the time isnt going to beat a 6 ft tall 200 pound person.
> 
> Yeah most guys in their right mind arne't going to hit a girl first. But if a girl is repeatedly hitting a guy, not every man is going to simply stand back and let that happen. That's why if she starts repeatedly hitting a man, she better be prepared to get hit like a man in return.


What's your definition of 'hitting'? A few light slaps on the arm? And you think that justifies a punch to the face that could seriously injure a woman?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Are you trying to start something?!


As long as you're not left-handed.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

scarpia said:


> What's your definition of 'hitting'? A few light slaps on the arm? And you think that justifies a punch to the face that could seriously injure a woman?


You just tell her repeatedly to leave you alone and if she still keeps attacking, then you throw out some warning punches.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

xxDark Horse said:


> You just tell her repeatedly to leave you alone and if she still keeps attacking, then you throw out some warning punches.


:lol

'warning punches', that's a new one.

Assuming those aren't going to the face, where are those landing? A few shots to the ribs, maybe one to the stomach and a few to the kidneys... That oughta 'warn her', all right :lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've never hit a woman before and wouldn't unless it was a last resort like she was trying to kill me or something. Or if she attacked my mom or something similar. Even then I would probably use a push/shove before resorting to hitting.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Warning punch right to her boobies.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I usually take this stance.










Crane stance is good too though. Depends on my mood.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

fair play... eff with me, ill make u pay for it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Women are not weak. That's sexist. If a woman hits you, defend yourself. Blast her in the fast with a haymaker.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

losthismarbles said:


> I usually take this stance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you do this stance with women that don't wear skirts?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'd punch her in the belly, nah that's kinda stupid mostly...meh unless self defence in a life threatening situation like from a a 6ft 5, 300lb roid rage lesbian ...


----------



## no one here (Dec 29, 2015)

Sad to say I've laid a hand on a guy before didn't expect what I got but i deserved it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Well she had better be prepared to be hit back. Not that I would necessarily hit her back, but it would make sense for her to expect it.

I wouldn't treat a woman any differently in this respect to a man though, if that is what the question is getting at, but I wouldn't necessarily hit a man back just because they hit me either.

My most likely course of action would just to be to walk off. I would run, but I am too fat.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> -_-
> 
> no seriously if a girl punched you guys in the face, you wouldn't punch her back?


Well, if someone punches someone else in the face, that person deserves a punch, regardless of gender.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Poll isn't very well designed, for starters you don't have an: 'I'd hit her even if she didn't hit me first' option, or an option for people who wouldn't because they think it's wrong, and there's probably a self defence situation where men might hit a woman that isn't necessarily life threatening.


lol.she has a point..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> You just tell her repeatedly to leave you alone and if she still keeps attacking, then you throw out some warning punches.


Too funny.lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

the collector said:


> Too funny.lmao
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know i'm a real comedian...


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to say that I don't like it if a woman uses the whole "Men hitting women is always wrong." thing to absurd levels which happens occasionally. Like if she is arguing with some guy and proceeds to hit him first and then keep hitting him because she is relying on her gender to protect her is wrong.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> As long as you're not left-handed.


Nope, I'm right-handed. So bring it on!


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

I would never hit a woman (unless she's going to stab me or shoot me)

Btw, what if she is a transgender/shemale? in some way is a man, but also a women, that should be matter of another thread?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Heartlessmistakes said:


> Sad to say I've laid a hand on a guy before didn't expect what I got but i deserved it.


That doesn't sound none too healthy.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

McFly said:


> You mean the people fighting in the subway gif? The girl in the video was charged with felony assault because she hit him with her shoes she was holding.
> 
> Initially they arrested the guy in the 8 ball jacket and not the girl, once the video got out the jacket guy had the charges dropped and the girl was arrested along with another guy that assaulted jacket guy for hitting her.
> 
> The term white knight gets thrown around a lot but in this case it properly applies, because a man came to the woman's rescue just because she was a woman being hit even though she was trash, and because the police decided to take her side.


 He WAS charged - with misdemeanor assault and disorderly conduct initially. Then I see where he said "She put me in a position that I had no choice. She tried to kill me," Right.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...on-charged-sue-nyc-attorney-article-1.2008463


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Rodrigo R said:


> Btw, what if she is a transgender/shemale? in some way is a man, but also a women, that should be matter of another thread?


The amount of force you use should be based on the actual threat. Would you clobber a thirteen year old boy just because he's a "man"? What about an 80 year old? What about a man in a wheelchair?

Transwomen who've been through hormone replacement therapy are often no stronger than genetic women. HRT is like being on negative steroids: without the testosterone, your muscles shrink and become less efficient. If they start HRT with the onset of puberty the difference between a transwoman and a genetic woman is negligible. On top of that, many transwomen starve themselves to stay skinny.

Base your response on how much of a threat the person actually is, not on what category they fall into.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If you're man enough to hit a man, then you better be prepared to get hit like a man in return. 

Don't pick a fight if you don't want to get hit in return. Simple as that.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I would never hit a girl. ever. The most I would realistically do is subdue (wrestle) her to the ground, and pin her down until she calms down.


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Poll isn't very well designed,.


Ha, they never are.

I don't have any problems with men hitting women in self-defense. I've certainly had to defend myself from violent women in the past.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

scarpia said:


> He WAS charged - with misdemeanor assault and disorderly conduct initially. Then I see where he said "She put me in a position that I had no choice. She tried to kill me," Right.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...on-charged-sue-nyc-attorney-article-1.2008463


Yea, and then the charges were dismissed when prosecuters saw the video. Regardless of what he said, in the state of New York a person is allowed to use physical force to defend themselves. She hit him with a weapon, he slapped her, a slap wouldn't have seriously injured her. If anything he might have been legally able to use even more force than he did. Unfortunately he spent 4 days in jail after the incident, while she was was only sentenced to 2 days community service.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

truant said:


> The amount of force you use should be based on the actual threat. Would you clobber a thirteen year old boy just because he's a "man"? What about an 80 year old? What about a man in a wheelchair?
> 
> Transwomen who've been through hormone replacement therapy are often no stronger than genetic women. HRT is like being on negative steroids: without the testosterone, your muscles shrink and become less efficient. If they start HRT with the onset of puberty the difference between a transwoman and a genetic woman is negligible. On top of that, many transwomen starve themselves to stay skinny.
> 
> Base your response on how much of a threat the person actually is, not on what category they fall into.


Oh my fault, I always thought that a transgender would have the same strenght as a man, looks like I must learn more about them, sorry


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Just remember, as per _*Daniel Tosh*_ - "keep an _*open hand*_, that'll keep you out of prison."


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wouldn't do it, because I'd probably get in trouble with the law.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

why is there always a question regarding hitting women? I don't get it. Only in a violent society would this stupid question even be asked. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

purechaos said:


> why is there always a question regarding hitting women? I don't get it. Only in a violent society would this stupid question even be asked.


so what should a man do if a woman punches him in the face?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> so what should a man do if a woman punches him in the face?


 what should you do if anyone punches you in the face? I mean really anyone could exhibit a certain amount of freaking self control and maybe I dunno walk the freak away. Maybe take the high ground.

More or less when someone actually asks this question, they are asking for permission.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

purechaos said:


> what should you do if anyone punches you in the face? I mean really anyone could exhibit a certain amount of freaking self control and maybe I dunno walk the freak away. Maybe take the high ground.
> 
> More or less when someone actually asks this question, they are asking for permission.


Didn't understand what you said there but when someone punches you in the face, regardless of your/their gender, you punch back. You don't hold back just because you're a man and she's a woman, and you don't hold back because you're twice as big as them. Holding back after getting punched makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> *Didn't understand what you said there but when someone punches you in the face, regardless of your/their gender, you punch back.* You don't hold back just because you're a man and she's a woman, and you don't hold back because you're twice as big as them. Holding back after getting punched makes you look like a fool.


Would you punch someone who's twice as big as you back though?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Would you punch someone who's twice as big as you back though?


Ayyyyyy I'd run the **** away :lol
If I wasn't unconscious, that is...


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Didn't understand what you said there but *when someone punches you in the face, regardless of your/their gender, you punch back.* You don't hold back just because you're a man and she's a woman, and you don't hold back because you're twice as big as them. Holding back after getting punched makes you look like a fool.


In a boxing ring, yeah... Otherwise, bad idea generally. Getting into a fight makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Aribeth has never heard of the idea of self preservation. But, being a woman, maybe you would be slightly less at risk of some guy twice your size beating you to death.

I like being alive, that's stupid. I also don't want to kill anyone. There is zero shame in backing off.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Would you punch someone who's twice as big as you back though?


Probably wouldn't have to worry about punching back, being flat on the ground and distracted by all the stars circling above :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

It's not actually always going to be easy to think calmly, rationally, and logically when you are being violently attacked. Especially if it's taking place very quickly and suddenly. 

The innate self-preservation/protection urge is very strong when it kicks in. 

Don't assume you can predict what your response might be in a given situation.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

TicklemeRingo said:


> It's not actually always going to be easy to think calmly, rationally, and logically when you are being violently attacked. Especially if it's taking place very quickly and suddenly.


You basically need combat training to deal properly with a blitz attack. Normal people get stunned and knocked about trying to get in some kind of defensive stance.

But when most women hit you, the way they do it is kind of laughable and easy to dodge. It's easy to just restrain them and run away to avoid some jail time with the boys. There's no point hitting unless she comes at you dual wielding a kitchen knife and a frying pan.


----------



## MonkeyBrain (Dec 31, 2015)

I think psychical violence is a horrible thing regardless of who's hitting who. It's not the answer and there are better alternatives.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldn't feel good about hitting someone smaller than me. I would shove them away if they got physical. 

If we're talking about a Rhonda Rousey-esque amazonian.. I would run away in the first sign of trouble..


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i would just leave her in a minute . i would never hit a women with a closed fist or just cause i was mad , i have tho in the past but only cause i was hit first. Girls act crazy you got to check em, never as if they were men tho. Just show em how much stronger i am then them. 
. I have daughters and i would be damned if i knew one of their dudes ever hit them , secondly i teach my daughters how to act proper . I bring them up with no sense of entitlement just cause they are girls. i teach them if the hit someone they should expect to get hit back.No special treatment for them.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Guy or Girl, there will be a change of skin color. My point is finish.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

every time I see this thread I think it says "what's your stance on hitting on woman" 

As a guy unless your in serious danger, you should do your best to subdue or disengage. Bc sadly things can easily be twisted to a view that you were in the wrong to fight back.

I had a drunk girl randomly attack me in a dark parking lot in panama city after I had left the bars alone on a spring break trip, and all my instinct was to just defend myself knowing it was a girl. I let her swing away, she was wiping me with her beads inbetween her punching and kicking. and when she realized that I wasn't being hurt, or wasn't going to fight back she just kinda stopped. I probably had every right to tuck her hair back, but I didn't. It's a weird line to walk as a man. Really not fair that woman can get away with playing this "card". I don't know where this girl came from or who she thought I was, but she's actually quite lucky she picked me. As she walked away with no damage. I had welts from the beads, and a few knocks, as I evaluated my wounds in the morning. Guess that beats police getting involved.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe all people should be treated equally, & respected as such that includes both men & women, No one deserves preferential treatment ..I'll admit it's normal to be more sensitive to a women's feeling than a man's in some situations, however when she put's her hands on another human being, man or woman first ..she becomes the aggressor, you hit someone in a manner of anger, a slap or punch ..you deserve to be hit back just as violently, I Don't buy this invisible law that people have come up with that says, _"Don't hit her back, she's a woman"_ So?? if women really care about their safety, then they won't go starting stuff with people, if you want to be treated with respect, you earn it & I don't believe in violence to be honest, unless force is needed, as a matter fact ..no one should be hitting anyone, male or female, but It makes my blood boil when I read stories about men who have been domestically abused by their wives/girlfriends, & when they try to do right, they are laughed at ..especially by police, It's ridiculous. If women can do men's jobs, that involve danger & physical threat, police, military, firefighting, American football etc, then clearly they can take a returning slap for when they hit another human being. But I do not condone hitting a woman for no reason, that is unacceptable ..self defense, yes.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

SilkyJay10 said:


> every time I see this thread I think it says "what's your stance on hitting on woman".


Ha, me too


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I believe a man has the right to defend himself.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

NO


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Some people want to be hit.
Yeah, that's a slippery slope.
I'm smaller than most of the freaks of nature around here, so there's not much difference between hitting men and women.
Fighting/hitting doesn't have to be malicious or particularly brutal, or abusive.

Anything else, NO.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SilkyJay10 said:


> every time I see this thread I think it says "what's your stance on hitting on woman"


Challenge accepted 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-on-hitting-on-women-1718281/#post1084371681


----------

